# VMware and FreeBSD router



## mrowcp (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello,
I have 1 server with VMware installed.Server have 2 NIC's.
_1st NIC is used by Windwos2008 and Windows XP.
2nd NIC is used by FreeBSD, SUSE and Windows 2003._
I use FreeBSD for router.
Now I want to creat 3 VLANS:

_VLAN1 - 2ISPs and FreeBSD
VLAN2 - WindowsXP,Windows2003 and Windows2008 - FreeBSD
VLAN3 - Suse and FreeBSD_

I'm not shure but I thing that FreeBSD must be in all 3VLANS, becouse its a router.
If FreeBSD is on 1server with 3 NIC's, I will put all NICs in different VLANS.But the problem is that I have 2 NIC's for 5 OS's and don't know how to separate it.
_Switch:_ 
port1,3,5 - VLAN1 (p1 - ISP1, p2 - ISP3, p5 - FreeBSD )
port2,4,6,8 - VLAN2 (p2 - WinXP, p4 Win2003, p6 Win2008, p8 - FreeBSD )
port10,12 - VLAN3 ( p10 Suse, p12 - FreeBSD )
Is this OK ?
Thanks


----------

